# Rifled Choke Tube



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Will a rifled choke tube increase the accuracy for slugs? I don't know anyone that shoots them.(Maybe that should tell me something, not sure???)


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

they are meant to be used on smoothbore barrels to shoot slugs and give you a marked increase in accuracy over a plain smooth barrel and yes they do work when you cant afford to get a rifled barrel for your shotgun but you may have to test out the different slugs to see what shoots best out of yuour gun with and without the rifled choke tube


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Do you need to shoot a sabot or a rifled slug?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

it will work either way because it imparts spin in the last 2 inches to increase accuracy though a rifled slug starts to spin once it leaves the barel so you are able to start the spin earlier


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

BondCoCoyote said:


> Do you need to shoot a sabot or a rifled slug?


This was going to be my question.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

BondCoCoyote said:


> Do you need to shoot a sabot or a rifled slug?


I would think that the choke manufacturer would have complete information on what you can and cannot shoot through their tubes.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll have to check the manufacturer's specs. I really wasn't wanting to spend $300 on a rifled barrel...just yet. I thought I would try a choke tube first.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

they work very well... I have one for my 1187 and it works great... sabot slugs don't shoot very well out of them but rifled slugs work really well... I group about 2 inches at 100 yards with mine.... sabot seen to tumble out of the barrel....


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks, I did a little internet reading on the subject and it seems like the old chicken and egg debate. Some guys hate them and some guys love them. I think for 50 bucks I'll try one and if it doesn't perform like I think it should, you'll probably see it in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum.


----------

